# What is this?



## paphioboy (Dec 30, 2009)

I see this long black slug-like creature occasionally in my garden, hiding among dead leaves and in the soil. I think its a nematode of some sort. Any idea if it causes root damage and how to get rid of it? Thanks.


----------



## fbrem (Dec 30, 2009)

that is awesome, looks like a caecilian, a type of amphibian, but I don't know. if so it's a great find and will not harm any plants only insects, worms, and small fish


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Forrest. I thought caecilians were quite big. This one is about 5cm long. I saw another one in the pot of my Maudiae alba (can see through the transparent plastic)..


----------



## fbrem (Dec 31, 2009)

they range in size from smaller species and juveniles being under 10cm to the a south american species that can reach ~2 meters in length.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 31, 2009)

that is really cool.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

Let us know if it's tasty! :evil:


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

fbrem said:


> that is awesome, looks like a caecilian, a type of amphibian, but I don't know. if so it's a great find and will not harm any plants only insects, worms, and small fish



All the caecilians I've run across were totally aquatic. But I've seen some dinky legless lizards before. The are often very shiny but not slimy. I can't tell from this picture if the shininess of this critter is from slime or just very smooth scales.

For a soil nematode that one is huge. Yikes!!!

Could it be a big terrestrial leech?

When it moves is the length constant or does it contract and stretch?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 31, 2009)

The head looks too pointed for a caecilian....could it be a leech?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

Earthworm?


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 1, 2010)

> When it moves is the length constant or does it contract and stretch?



Um, Rick, the length is constant, methinks.. 



> Let us know if it's tasty!



Eric, although we Asians have a reputation of consuming almost everything under the sun, I don't think that's gonna end up in my soup or barbecue any day soon..


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2010)

Easy prey.


----------



## etex (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks kinda creepy!


----------

